# The Horde (2009)



## Starbeast (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent Zombie Flick!

I watched the english language version last night, in the dark.​


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 1, 2011)

Nothing particularly original here, which may have been what saved it for me - this was just a straight-up zombie flick with sufficient amounts of suspense, gore and action to keep things lively.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 2, 2011)

Really its nearly impossible to create an original zombie story giving how limited element it is.

I didnt know about this film and will look for it and hope for a decent film.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 4, 2011)

Connavar said:


> Really its nearly impossible to create an original zombie story giving how limited element it is.
> 
> I didnt know about this film and will look for it and hope for a decent film.


 
It is difficult to find a good zombie movie, but I've been lucky and come across a few worth mentioning. I could easily watch _The Horde_ again , but I still have to veiw more zombie films.


----------

